# Rent Allowance for Couples



## DG123 (23 Sep 2009)

My girlfriend is a student on the Back to Education Grant, as part of which she is entitled to Rent Allowance.  To date, she has only ever rented a room in a house and has had no problems getting this entitlement.  However, now we are moving in together and we are wondering if this will affect anything.  I am not working, but I am not claiming the dole.  I have independent income from a rental property, which, I believe, disqualifies me from the dole (It is approx 11k a year in rental income gross).

Can anyone tell me if her rent allowance will be affected, and what possible steps we could take to protect it?


----------



## gipimann (24 Sep 2009)

Rent Supplement is means-tested, and your assessed income (which is actually a capital assessment on your property rather than the actual income derived from it) will be taken into account when deciding your girlfriend's entitlement to Rent Supplement.


----------



## DG123 (24 Sep 2009)

What does this capital assessment involve?  How will this affect her exactly?  The property was bought for 317k in August 2006 and has dropped significantly since then.  I have no other income at present other than rental income.


----------



## DG123 (24 Sep 2009)

I should make it clear that we are moving into rented accommodation, not the apartment I own, and will both be paying rent.


----------



## DG123 (24 Sep 2009)

Also, in terms of the means test, is the value of the property for the means test the amount of capital left after deducting the value of the mortgage or is it gross?


----------



## gipimann (24 Sep 2009)

Capital assessment is used to determine a weekly value of the property you own but don't personally use. The amount is current market value less mortgage held on the property. The resulting figure is then assessed as follows to determine the weekly means.

First 5000 - disregarded
Next 10000 - assessed at €1 per 1000
Next 25000 - assessed at €2 per 1000
Remainder - assessed at €4 per 1000

(note there are different disregards for Jobseeker's although the method of valuing the property is similar). 

If you are living together, you will be treated as a couple for the purposes of Rent Supplement, so the means assessed against you as outlined above will be included as household income which might affect the amount of Rent Supplement received by your girlfriend.

Edit: DG, our posts crossed, so I think I answered your latest question here!


----------



## DG123 (29 Sep 2009)

After a rough assessment, by the formula above, my means would be estimated at approx 180 Euro a week.

My girlfriend has no means (she is a student on the Back to Education Scheme).  Does this affect her rent allowance entitlement or anything else for that matter?

Could I apply for jobseekers allowance?


----------



## gipimann (29 Sep 2009)

Your girlfriend is on Back to Education Allowance (paid at the same rate as Jobseeker's), which is assessed as her income.  Your assessed means and her back to education allowance would be added together to determine entitlement to Rent Supplement.

If you are available for and seeking full time work then you can apply for Jobseeker's Allowance.


----------



## DG123 (29 Sep 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the help so far, and sorry for all the questions, I have just moved back home, and haven't been in this situation before.

Do you know where I can find information on what the income limits are for rent allowance so that I can see if we are eligible or not?


----------



## gipimann (30 Sep 2009)

There isn't an income limit per se, your household income will be compared to the Supplementary  Welfare Allowance rate for your family size (currently €339.90 for a couple) and you will only qualify if the amount exceeding that rate is less than the rent paid minus 24 euro (the minimum contribution which you must make yourself).

There are maximum rent limits, which mean that you can't qualify for Rent Supplement if the rent charged exceeds the set limit for your family size and county of residence.

You can find more information on the rent limits here - Rent Supplement


----------

